# Dog Huffing



## pwa93 (Nov 25, 2008)

The past two days my 7 year old male dog has been doing some "huffing" off and on during the day and night. Sometimes it is just one or two huffs and a few other times it has gone on for about 15-20 seconds. What might be causing this huffing? It doesn't seem to be bothering him too much as he is still eating, playing and such, but the long bouts of huffing are kind of scary for me.

A week ago today, he had a kennel cough vaccine because on Feb. 22 he went to his first dog play group. Did he maybe catch something from one of the dogs there? This was the first time he has ever been around a group of dogs.

My dog is a mixed breed that I had DNA tested and he is made up of Great Pyrenese, Saluki, Collie, Husky.

I welcome your opinions.... thanks in advance.

Patrick (and Chewie)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Huffing...You mean. A Sigh?


----------



## pwa93 (Nov 25, 2008)

By "huffing" I mean kind of expelling out a half air/half cough kind of thing. Not sure if this is what they call a reverse sneeze as I have never seen one.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1rbSj2y6RU&feature=fvw

Is that what you mean?

If so.. It may be allergies or even as bad as a cold. If it doesnt clear up and he gets a runny nose and starts acting like he is feeling bad..Id bring him into the vet.Good luck


----------



## pwa93 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow.. I should have checked YouTube. Thanks for the tip. This is it exactly.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK-x2GGPthk

So based on what I have read it is nothing serious and I should not worry. I guess because this is the first time he has done this since I got him 5 years ago it was a little upsetting.

Thanks


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I would still take him in for a vet check. Being a larger breed and over 7 I think of a few age related and social issues I'd be concerned about. Reverse sneezing for the most part is a harmless thing but if this is a well disguised cough better safe than sorry. The things that come to mind for me when I hear caughing is these: Lung worm (which can be checked thru fecal exam and would be a social parasite), Heart issues such as enlarged heart or DCM (which is common in large/xlarge breeds) or heart murmur or other defect of the heart, or pnumonias. He also could be reactive to the kennel cough shot since it was only 2 weeks ago which IMO is even more reason to take him for a check up. It's well worth it to look like an idiot fretting over a reverse sneeze than find out later it 's something more serious. See if you can capture it on your cell phone camera or something. I find it very helpful to be able to present your vet with as much info as possible aside of your description. I had to do this tuesday with my toy fox benny. I'm sure the vet loved the pic of his prolapsed rectum... (sorry).


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Next time he does this, try to cover his nose and hold it there until he has stopped for a few seconds. It forces them to breathe through their mouth and quit the struggle with the nose.


----------

